# For my Brothers and Sisters



## Cheese (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's some light reading:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eutrophication

Cheese


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Eutrophication rocks !!!! :laugh:

My undergraduate cousework included a class in Environmental Ecology - eutrophication was one of the larger subjects covered.

Light reading eh ?? You are definitely sick brother cheese !!

Good luck man .. sounds like you have coagulated your fecal matter and are ready to head into battle 

JR


----------



## tevonrodriguez (Apr 14, 2007)

Question on NCEES problem 104... Where do they get i=.00149?


----------



## jbatch (Apr 14, 2007)

tevonrodriguez said:


> Question on NCEES problem 104... Where do they get i=.00149?


There is a previous question concerning this problem along with an excellent explanation posted on the water resources forum on March 28th. It is titled NCEES Prob. 104. Hope this helps.

jbatch


----------

